# Names!!



## Love.Metal (Feb 14, 2008)

More specifically, why did you choose them?

I know that I am of a curious nature, and always find myself wondering why people chose the names that they did here. I think sometimes there's a hidden meaning, but other times it's just a random name that they pulled out of their...head 

I will start:
Love.Metal reason #1: I love metal, headbanging makes me feel all tingly

Reason #2: It's an album by H.I.M 

Reason #3: I love getting pierced, I love how metal feels in my skin, which may sound odd to some. *shrugs*

Ok, your turn!

<3 Sarah Beth


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Feb 14, 2008)

#1 -- I love the outdoors.

#2 -- I like wolves. They're great creatures, loyal to their own, work together, but still can assert themselves when necessary.

#3 -- My original handle, Grey Wolf, was created in 1986 (a time when many FFAs here were, sadly, still a gleam in their parents' eyes). I adapted it when I moved here.


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 14, 2008)

I used to be called Aux, wich is short for my real name, but everybody thought I was a guy! So I wanted something mystically and feminine and it became Lady of the dark. I wouldn't have picked it now though, but at the time it seemed a good idea.


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 14, 2008)

RVGleason is a reference to the Jackie Gleason character Reginald Van Gleason III. I did a comedy play once where I did an imitation of Reginald Van Gleason and shortly afterwards decided to use an abbreviated version of the name as my screen name. 

RV :eat1:


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 14, 2008)

I play video games. 
Thats where i got epic from. Plus i have always dug epics. . I didnt use my gamertag on here because i frankly didnt want to. So, I changed it to fairest epic because i am pale. I have porcelain skin.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a Second, not to be confused with Jr.

and I like computers hense "version 2"

Back in the day it was Chris 2.0 or CKsquared, but ChrisVersion2 won out.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 14, 2008)

*but seriously........HD= harley davidson 
Angel = I LOVE EM...and feel they are everywhere
15= my birthdate

but in another life I had another name but will post that on IC post *


----------



## Nerdzilla (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a no brainer - it works on two levels (maybe three). I'm a BHM who is a nerd, and a big nerd at that who also likes the odd monster movie


----------



## orinoco (Feb 14, 2008)

i am named after favourite womble from the english children's show "the wombles" just cos he liked to be lazy, sleep and eat all the time.


----------



## Melian (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a Tolkien nut and choose Silmarillion names whenever the opportunity arises. Melian is the Maia wife of the high elf, Thingol; they both play critical roles in the story of Beren and Luthien (my favourite part of the Simarillion). I would have gone with Luthien, but I use that in other places...so yeah.

Aside: my avatar is Magus from the SNES classic ChronoTrigger, which is quite possibly my favourite game of all time.


----------



## Crumbling (Feb 14, 2008)

Because .. sometimes I feel like I'm falling apart.

Not so much recently.

S.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 14, 2008)

well.....My name choice says it all 

I've always wanted to be very fat, so, that's how I picked it


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 14, 2008)

Hmmm....

It's been a name I've used a lot of places around the web.

I have Blue Eyes

I'm of Irish descent 

Banshee is one of my fav X-men characters. he rocks!


----------



## Laina (Feb 14, 2008)

I didn't! My mommy did...for what it's worth, I was almost Aurealia. YOU try spelling that in kindergarten.

(No, really. They actually saddled me with the name "Alaina", therefore dooming me to years of "is that really how you spell that?" and "I can't possibly pronounce that! Change it!".)


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 14, 2008)

RVGleason said:


> RVGleason is a reference to the Jackie Gleason character Reginald Van Gleason III. I did a comedy play once where I did an imitation of Reginald Van Gleason and shortly afterwards decided to use an abbreviated version of the name as my screen name.
> 
> RV :eat1:



For some reason I always thought that rv was short for reverend. Sorry about that.


----------



## cakeboy (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a guy who loves cake. Exciting, I know!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 14, 2008)

Reason 1 - "DA" Bastardization of the word "The"
Reason 2 - "Rev" Started off as a joke, because I would be the exact opposite of a religious person. 

But them both together = Da Rev.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 14, 2008)

My last name begins with Rocc, I love monster movies, and my friends call me "zilla"


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 14, 2008)

Well.

I like fat guys.

Roll credits.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Feb 14, 2008)

JustPlainJim... Comes froma time when I was going to forums all over the interwebs and would choose these weird-ass names every time. As I was signing up for one, I asked myself "Okay, what am I? I'm Jim. That's all. Just plain Jim."
Buuuut, that's kinda dull compared to my other net names. My usual name is ArcHammer2, a reference to a ship from Star Wars (because I'm just that much of a dork)


----------



## guitarguyCO (Feb 14, 2008)

I like to play guitar, I am a guy, and I live in Colorado.


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 14, 2008)

My name comes from mediaboy.net which, along with hell.com were my first introductions into the internet and technology as art. I've since used the name along with a few others as my online name and the best part of it is that there is about ten thousand mediaboys all of which are huge nerds and have a vastly inflated and prolific online presence so any one that googles my name to find information regarding my online persona via symantic web searches and or informatic statistical processes will have to go through a veritiable mountain of data before they can discern each mediaboy from the next.


----------



## Fatgator (Feb 14, 2008)

I chose Fatgator because..

1. I'm fat

2. I LOVE football, especially college football. My favorite team is the University of Florida, known as the Florida Gators.


----------



## Nightfire (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a pyro, and fire looks better at night.


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 14, 2008)

well......i am a chublover..........and 350 is a good weight that i like


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 15, 2008)

Fun thread idea!

I think I've mentioned it somewhere here before, as if it needs mentioning since it's almost self explanitory. 

Guess which state I live in?

New *Jersey*

Am I a boy or a girl?

*Girl*

My zip code?

*07093*

That's me....JerseyGirl07093!


----------



## Eroica86 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm a music major
Beethoven is awesome, Eroica is what he called his 3rd symphony. (The HEROIC symphony, the triumph of the artist/individual.. all things in 3s written in 1803 while he was overcoming the fact that he had increasing deafness... so it's kind of romantic, 3 horns, 3rd symphony with 3 flats to the key .. end music history lecture.)
and I was born in '86!


----------



## buscando (Feb 15, 2008)

buscando = spanish for looking for something

not 100% sure what it is yet, but i know i'm looking and that's half the fun!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 15, 2008)

I got kicked out of a church 15 years ago so I adopted the online name "Lillith8" to amuse my friends. It's spelled with two L's because somebody already had the one L spelling and the "8" is both a euphemism for "ate" and an hourglass figure. It got shortened to "Lilly" eventually and then elongated to "LillyBBBW" because both "Lilly" and "LillyBBW" were taken on aol.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 15, 2008)

I used to go by "Diva" way back in the beginning of the internetz but it was time for a change. I like the word surly. It sums me up a bit. So, I was thinking...Surly...what goes with surly 

surlygirl...surlyhoney...surlyvancouver...


I need a surly Something or other


Surlysomething it is. I've never seen another one.


----------



## gil_lutton (Feb 15, 2008)

*I Made the name out of glutton because I really like to eat alot. 

The funny thing is that I have had this name for years and now....

I get alot of mail addressed to: Mr. Lutton.... 

Who would of thunk it?*


----------



## cammy (Feb 15, 2008)

Cammy - short for Camille, also I think just a bit friendlier to use the name. Bellyphile is more descriptive as far as the Board is concerned, so I used it as my sub-title.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 15, 2008)

Have a friend named Trinidad, called him *Daddyo* from day one. I added the *H* because Daddyo was already taken. I threw the *70* on the end so I would be one better than all the cool guys who put *69* after their names.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 16, 2008)

Well...

I am an independent woman...so I went with MS and my last name is ZWEB#$ and people call me Zwebs.

So...MSZWEBS works for me.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Feb 16, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Well.
> 
> I like fat guys.
> 
> Roll credits.



Not so simple.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 16, 2008)

Hmm... my name... is well... my actual name. 
Mary Elizabeth is on my birth certificate. And Antoinette is my confirmation name, because I'm a good little Catholic girl. And Antoinette means priceless. End.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Feb 16, 2008)

> because I'm a good little Catholic girl.



...*cough*...


----------



## topher38 (Feb 16, 2008)

Well My full name is Christopher so Topher, 38 is my age or IQ sometimes both..


----------



## love dubh (Feb 16, 2008)

I had a different handle and changed it, but it was "black mary" in gaelic. A trade-of-insults my cousin and I would do, where she'd called my "black mary" (as I'm Black Irish, dark haired and freckled) and she's pale a hell with red hair, thus Siobhan Ban (White Joan). Now it's "love dubh" because it rhymes (the "bh" is gaelic is pronounced as a "v").


----------



## user 23567 (Feb 17, 2008)

Reason 1: Because Grady from Sanford and Son is funny as hell.

Reason 2: It's short for Grady Baby. In Atlanta, for some odd reason, we like to rep the hospital that we were born at--Grady Memorial. It's an Atlanta thing, don't ask.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 17, 2008)

grady said:


> It's an Atlanta thing, don't ask.


 

That's hilarious!


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I picked my name because I was over 500lbs when I joined. I thought it just described how I felt about myself.


----------



## zayus1979 (Feb 17, 2008)

I play dress-up and pretend as a member of the Society for Creative Anachronism (medieval reenactment and one of the most fat freindly social organizations you're likely to find.) So I needed a medieval name, I was about five when my parents asked me to pick one and I went with "Zeus" which they thought was a bit pretentous, so we worked it out to "Zayus."

And I was born in 1979.

More often then not though when I tell people my screenname or SCA name then ask "Like on Planet of the Apes?" or they sing that Doctor Zaius tune from The Simpsons.


----------



## SnapDragon (Feb 17, 2008)

It's a double entendre. It's either a flower or a bad-tempered mythical beast. I like mucking about with words and using names and statements with multiple interpretations.



gil_lutton said:


> *I Made the name out of glutton because I really like to eat alot. *



I did wonder that. Frequently I misread it as 'Li'l Glutton'.

Or maybe I have dyslexia.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## persimmon (Feb 17, 2008)

I am Chinese. I am bisexual. I am neither thin nor tall.


Hence I am a small round Asian fruit.


Because "Chinese red date" and "loong-an" are not euphonious girl's names, I am persimmon.


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 18, 2008)

persimmon said:


> I am Chinese. I am bisexual. I am neither thin nor tall.
> 
> 
> Hence I am a small round Asian fruit.
> ...




Oh sweet god, that is the best thing ever. :bow:

I think I pee'd myself.


----------



## Wanderer (Feb 18, 2008)

When I first got online, over at the now-defunct WhyNet, they asked me for a screen name. I thought, and thought...

"Wanderer"

It just popped right into my head.


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2008)

my initials! (and no, my name isn't jessica, but many people end up calling me jes, and I'll answer to it).

i have never found a term that i felt fit me, and they're wholly unappealing to me. and i wanted a name i'd always remember, in terms of logging in!


----------



## Melian (Feb 18, 2008)

persimmon said:


> I am Chinese. I am bisexual. I am neither thin nor tall.
> 
> 
> Hence I am a small round Asian fruit.
> ...



Awwwww that's so cute <3


----------



## Kazak (Feb 18, 2008)

Kazak is Russian for Cossack and I'm of Kazak descent. Orenburg host.


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 19, 2008)

These are all fantastic so far!! I love reading them

Thanks for all of you who have responded 

But I'm still curious about the rest of you...so get on that!! 

<3


----------



## love dubh (Feb 19, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> These are all fantastic so far!! I love reading them
> 
> Thanks for all of you who have responded
> 
> ...



Where's the Love? In this thread, apparently. All 3 of us.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 19, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Oh sweet god, that is the best thing ever. :bow:
> 
> I think I pee'd myself.



I concur with that. I totally pee'd my pants too.

"Small round Asian fruit" that's f*cking amazing.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm loving reading these!
I've actually learned some new things about people and their nicknames.
And some are just plain hilarious!
C'mon everyone join in the fun!


----------



## geniussupremacy (Feb 21, 2008)

Meh. I hate using numbers in my usernames, and getting names so close to ones already taken, so I used the first two words I could think of. Long, but memorable!


----------



## DdeelishUK (Feb 21, 2008)

Reason 1: its a nickname I was called at work as I have to talk on the radio to drivers and apparently have a sexy voice <shrugs shoulders> (Other nickname is 0898 LOL)

Reason 2: I had DD breasts at the time LOL (sorry guys shrunk to a D)

Reason 3: Identifies me as living in the UK


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 21, 2008)

DdeelishUK said:


> Reason 1: its a nickname I was called at work as I have to talk on the radio to drivers and apparently have a sexy voice <shrugs shoulders> (Other nickname is 0898 LOL)
> 
> Reason 2: I had DD breasts at the time LOL (sorry guys shrunk to a D)
> 
> Reason 3: Identifies me as living in the UK



*love this.....thanks for sharing*


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 24, 2008)

This thread is cool. Plus I get to explain that I am not the "dumbass" in DumbAssBunny. In the US, there is a character called Happy Bunny. She has posters and shirts and stickers. Anyway, she is all cute and smiley and says things like "Hate is just a special kind of love we give to people who suck" or "I might like you better if you shut up once in a while".
Well, my husband for some reason (wink wink) started buying me some of these things. Well of course one of my favorite words in the world, and it IS one word, is "dumbass", as in "what a dumbass" or "you are such a dumbass" Soooooooooooooooo anyway, he dubbed me the DumbAssBunny.
I think alot of people think it means I am down on myself, but really when I am a dumbass, I get over it pretty quick, cause there will always be a next time for me or someone around me.
P.S. I give rep to any posts I read that use the word "dumbass".:batting:


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 24, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> This thread is cool. Plus I get to explain that I am not the "dumbass" in DumbAssBunny. In the US, there is a character called Happy Bunny. She has posters and shirts and stickers. Anyway, she is all cute and smiley and says things like "Hate is just a special kind of love we give to people who suck" or "I might like you better if you shut up once in a while".
> Well, my husband for some reason (wink wink) started buying me some of these things. Well of course one of my favorite words in the world, and it IS one word, is "dumbass", as in "what a dumbass" or "you are such a dumbass" Soooooooooooooooo anyway, he dubbed me the DumbAssBunny.
> I think alot of people think it means I am down on myself, but really when I am a dumbass, I get over it pretty quick, cause there will always be a next time for me or someone around me.
> P.S. I give rep to any posts I read that use the word "dumbass".:batting:



Haha, I totally had a Happy Bunny sticker on my first car...I think it said something to the effect of "Hi. I hope you die". Or whatever. It was awesome.

Love the name, I am also a fan of using Dumbass, it is a lovely describing word. I totally endorse the use of this word in any form. Completely.

<3


----------



## Actor4hire (Feb 24, 2008)

Uhhh... I am an actor & I am for hire... (Although I have been known to work for free) :bow:


----------



## Fatgator (Feb 24, 2008)

What a buncha dumbasses. All you dumbass people defining your dumbass usernames. What the eff you dumbasses? You all sound like a collection of dumbasses. An orgy dumbass if you will. Gosh, won't y'all stop? Friggin dumbassess...


(PS. None of you are actually DUMBASSES, I just wanted to get repped for using the word dumbass...ya dumbass.)


----------



## Nerdzilla (Feb 24, 2008)

Fatgator said:


> (PS. None of you are actually DUMBASSES, I just wanted to get repped for using the word dumbass...ya dumbass.)



What a dumbass way to go about it.














.... what?! :blush:


----------



## goldilocks829 (Feb 24, 2008)

My dad used to call me goldilocks because of my hair. It's long, blond and a little curly. The rest is my birthday. Real exciting, huh?


----------



## Tubbyduck (Feb 24, 2008)

Hmm, why did I pick my name? Good question. Here's the answer...

I guess I picked Tubbyduck because it just sounds cute and I thought I should pick a nice sounding name for these boards, although I don't post much so should have really called myself Stealthduck.  I have an affinity to ducks, they are pretty awesome birds, somehow they have imprinted themselves in my mind as being strong and majestic creatures, much better plumage than boring swan white... 
Guess I'm what you would call a Furry  ,which I joined several years ago when I first got the internet and was looking through communities interested in cartoons, animals and RPG's. Despite taking on a persona of a duck (don't ask me how I just act wacko like Daffy I guess), I feel marginalized for not being a more generic animal, also I'm pretty shy so I probably didn't help myself. I'm proud to have resisted temptation to join the dark side and just like to skate around doing my own thing.

So being proud of who I am I picked Tubbyduck for these forums. I want to feel more connected with society and remain true to myself wherever I go and not act like a free electron that changes to the whims of those I'm hovering around. Be who you are and not what others want you to be is my current way of thinking, even if it is a hard thing to do, I'll be happier for it in the long run. No mid life crises for me . :bow:

And that's how I decided to be be known as Tubbyduck here on these boards.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Feb 24, 2008)

^^^ very cool post man.


----------



## Tubbyduck (Feb 24, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> ^^^ very cool post man.



Thanks man, I'm sure everyone was going to find out sooner or later.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 25, 2008)

Tubbyduck said:


> Hmm, why did I pick my name? Good question. Here's the answer...
> 
> I guess I picked Tubbyduck because it just sounds cute and I thought I should pick a nice sounding name for these boards, although I don't post much so should have really called myself Stealthduck.  I have an affinity to ducks, they are pretty awesome birds, somehow they have imprinted themselves in my mind as being strong and majestic creatures, much better plumage than boring swan white...
> Guess I'm what you would call a Furry  ,which I joined several years ago when I first got the internet and was looking through communities interested in cartoons, animals and RPG's. Despite taking on a persona of a duck (don't ask me how I just act wacko like Daffy I guess), I feel marginalized for not being a more generic animal, also I'm pretty shy so I probably didn't help myself. I'm proud to have resisted temptation to join the dark side and just like to skate around doing my own thing.
> ...



Slap me... I thought it said TubbydIck...


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 25, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Slap me... I thought it said TubbydIck...




Wishfull thinking, perhaps?

Or just a simple mis-read?

Either way, quite funny  Go you


----------



## Tubbyduck (Feb 25, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Slap me... I thought it said TubbydIck...



Lawl. Yeah, I could have had that as a username too. :blush:


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 25, 2008)

Hahaha. I'll bite.
My actual myspace and livejournal name mean Rabbit in Inuktitut . '

However, when I first started I was shy, and didn't want to be recognized so I chose Rabbit, and was looking at one of those "Is Love" colourbars.

Haaa. Fascinating story.


----------



## plumplin3009 (Feb 25, 2008)

This name is easy. I am (quite ) Plump, and my name is Linda. Hence--Plumplin.:eat1:





Its never too late to live happily ever after--Thanks for mine :wubu::wubu:


----------



## plumplin3009 (Feb 25, 2008)

:doh::doh::doh:Oh and the 3009 used to be our house number when we lived in Florida.:bow:

Its never too late to live happily ever after--Thanks for mine dear!:wubu::wubu:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 27, 2008)

I use one of three other names on the internet, but when I joined here I wanted something that wasn't easily traced back. (Of course, I blew that by putting my pic in my avatar, but...)

It's from "Choke" by Chuck Palahniuk. It's actually Dr. Paige Marshall, but that was too long, so I shortened it. I was reading a different Palahniuk book when I joined and I remembered that my ex said he always thought of me when he read that book. She has black hair and is more than a little odd. I won't ruin it for anyone, but it's not exactly a compliment, but I thought it was funny, so I used it anyway.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I use one of three other names on the internet, but when I joined here I wanted something that wasn't easily traced back. (Of course, I blew that by putting my pic in my avatar, but...)
> 
> It's from "Choke" by Chuck Palahniuk. It's actually Dr. Paige Marshall, but that was too long, so I shortened it. I was reading a different Palahniuk book when I joined and I remembered that my ex said he always thought of me when he read that book. She has black hair and is more than a little odd. I won't ruin it for anyone, but it's not exactly a compliment, but I thought it was funny, so I used it anyway.



*Thanks for sharing that tidbit, I always wondered bout your name, NOW i am enligtened as to the origin*


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 27, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I use one of three other names on the internet, but when I joined here I wanted something that wasn't easily traced back. (Of course, I blew that by putting my pic in my avatar, but...)
> 
> It's from "Choke" by Chuck Palahniuk. It's actually Dr. Paige Marshall, but that was too long, so I shortened it. I was reading a different Palahniuk book when I joined and I remembered that my ex said he always thought of me when he read that book. She has black hair and is more than a little odd. I won't ruin it for anyone, but it's not exactly a compliment, but I thought it was funny, so I used it anyway.




Aww, I thought you were ACTUALLY a Doctor. :doh:

I was gonna ask you about this rash I've had...

[kidding? maybe]


----------



## boompoet (Feb 28, 2008)

I am a poet (when inspiration strikes which it has not in some time) and at one point I wrote constantly. I was also really into techno and produced an album or two of my own (sold nothing!). Anyway, I was trying to decide which name to use as my spin name and was going to go with Captain Jones, my regular Internet nick at the time. A buddy of mine said he really liked the deep droning beat... I dig man. Boom boom boom boom... it's like your poetry man, shit. You gotta hear it to see it. So I became there after, the Boompoet. I have jokingly remarked that I use the name because my rhymes is explosive, but really they're is no rhyming involved. 

That is, in fact, a direct quote... he was not a stoner but could have been easily confused for one.


----------



## Melian (Feb 28, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Aww, I thought you were ACTUALLY a Doctor. :doh:
> 
> I was gonna ask you about this rash I've had...
> 
> [kidding? maybe]



Yeah, I thought she was a doctor, at first. But when she wasn't preachy and annoying, I realized it was just a clever name. LOL.

*holds a special dislike for most doctors*


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 29, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> I was gonna ask you about this rash I've had...
> 
> [kidding? maybe]




You can ask me anyway, I love a good rash story.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *NOW i am enligtened as to the origin*



Well, I was going to change it to smokinghotdude, but I'd lose my rep. 



Melian said:


> But when she wasn't preachy and annoying
> 
> *holds a special dislike for most doctors*



Aww, that's the nicest thing anyone has said to me all week. I think a lot of people would disagree about the annoying part. 

What's funny is, I dislike doctors too. Whoops.:doh:


----------



## Tychondarova (Feb 29, 2008)

Tychondarova = Tyler Chondarova.

.....Roll credits.....

-Ty


----------



## aduronia (Mar 1, 2008)

so i know i never never post...
but trust me i read voraciously.

and i'm a narcissist and this topic appeals to me.

adur is the basque word for the force that unites all things.
feronia was the etruscan goddess of fire and fertility.
i'm spanish and italian. and while the basque people would likely shit themselves and throw bricks at me for being spanish and identifying with them...i'm gonna do it anyway


----------



## Smite (Mar 3, 2008)

Mr. Smite and myself would hang out in Van Cleefs underground lair all day directing peons to load his ship so we can take off. One day though, a group of five alliance children came and tried to take over our ship...sadly Mr. Smite was defeated and I am honoring my friends memory with his name!




Alright, I'm a WOW geek.


----------



## RockDJ (Mar 6, 2008)

I am a dj and I rock!! lol! I play indie rock/dancerock/postpunk/electro/mashups. 
Plus anything that makes the "I'm better than you, LA hipsters kids" dance.


----------



## tribaltattoos75 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have 4 tattoos 2 of which are tribals. my next one will be a tribal as well


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2008)

Man...I feel so boring!!

Should I change my handle to something less obvious? Can you even do that, once you've started posting?


----------



## Tad (Mar 6, 2008)

I know Ive explained this before, but not in this thread (I think). It is not that interesting, but does get long. I hope nobody gets injured from falling asleep at their keyboard.

When I first started chatting and posting in the chat room and web board that were eventually absorbed by Dimensions and were later replaced by the current versions, I used the handle Tad. When that web board first added a second board to talk about feeder and feedee issues, there was a lot of negative stereotypes floating around that topic. At the time I worried about losing my credibility on the main board, so I made up a new handle for the feeder board (linked to a different web mail account), and started off using Ed (which is my middle name). But names were not registered back then, and another Ed started posting, so I changed my name to Ed1, and wouldnt you know it, within a week someone else posted using Ed1. I thought about going to Ed2, but I could see someone using that as well, and I wondered how often Id have to change my number to stay unique. Being a math nerd, I then thought of the sequence as 1, 2, 3, .., x So I jumped to the x, and started using Edx. 

After a little while I decided the split identity thing was silly, and that I just had to stand up and say Yes, Im a sane person, but weight gain turns me on. I settled on posting on the web boards as Tad, but I chatted using Edx (by that time we had registered chat handles, and I had it registered). 

Then after another couple of years or so, the web mail provider that I had linked to the Tad name went under, so I decided to retire that name, and switched my board posting to Edx as well. Ive used Edx exclusively for a number of years now (certainly before this version of the boards came into being). Although in chat I use both Edx, and Edxl--I use the latter when Im feeling extra large 

-Ed


----------



## mischel (Mar 6, 2008)

mischel is a german dialect-forename. In real life my name is Michael, but my fellow students/friends called me mischel right from the beginning when we first met in the first semester because they were from other federal states than me. I studied in a different town, much bigger than my hometown.

There are other names which relate to Michael. Mickey (my relatives do call me) and Michi.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 9, 2008)

well, "Lala" (short for "Lara" which is itself short for "Larisa" -- could my parents have given me a more complicated name?) is what I've been called since childhood by my family and friends...

I thought it fitting to name a city after myself, much like Alexander the Great...

...for a while I considered promoting myself to Queen of the Universe with regard to my handle, but "LalaEmpire" and "LalaGalaxy" seemed a bit vainglorious, so, went with "City".....

This might sound a bit bossy and demanding of me, but I urge people to take care with regard to the selection of their handles...it's so hard to have a conversation with someone whose name you can't pronounce: "Yes, well said, B33mm1980_d!"


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Kajun Kat, I am Cajun and my name is Kathryn


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 9, 2008)

Kajun Kat said:


> Kajun Kat, I am Cajun and my name is Kathryn



Oohh! Vive le Cadien!

Balfa Toujours!


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Oui!


----------



## Baigley (Mar 10, 2008)

My favorite name is Bailey.

There was a bagel on my desk. 

Presto name-o.


----------



## Spicy_McHaggis (Mar 29, 2008)

My name is from the former piper of the band Dropkick Murphys
who also has his own song "the Spicy McHaggis jig"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo3D4OCqPXc
great tune and the music video is hilarious


----------



## fa_oop_north (Mar 29, 2008)

guess where my name came from...
I was having an incredibly inventive day!

i'm an fa, and i live oop north for the dumbasses that didnt get it


----------



## NyGiant (Mar 30, 2008)

LET'S GO GIANTS......also im 6'2 268lbs and from NY........But seriously LET'S GO GIANTS


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 30, 2008)

Smite said:


> Mr. Smite and myself would hang out in Van Cleefs underground lair all day directing peons to load his ship so we can take off. One day though, a group of five alliance children came and tried to take over our ship...sadly Mr. Smite was defeated and I am honoring my friends memory with his name!



Ah, damn, must have missed you when my friends and I hung Van Cleef from the 3rd Yardarm.  Yes, a WoW nerd myself. :bow::bow::bow:

As for me, I've been called Brooklyn Red Leg in one form or another for over 13 years on the Internet. Seemed like I would stick with that name. Maybe not the brightest choice, but eh, it works. 

As for why, I was an American Civil War reenactor for about 8 seasons and (naturally) was a member of the 14th Brooklyn Militia Regiment reenactment group. They were called "Red Legs" cause they wore bright red chausseur-style trousers throughout their 3-year service in the Civil War, and also because thats what Stonewall Jackson named them at 1st Bull Run 'Here come those red-legged devils from Brooklyn'. Thus endeth the History lesson for today.


----------



## Asrai (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm fat, and I'm studying religion.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 30, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> also im 6'2 268lbs and from NY........But seriously LET'S GO GIANTS



*
Hmmm saw some pics of you from MAIN Forum and you don't look 268..you carry that well..you look SOLID  and welcome to the DIMS
*


----------



## NyGiant (Mar 30, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> Hmmm saw some pics of you from MAIN Forum and you don't look 268..you carry that well..you look SOLID  and welcome to the DIMS
> *


thanx im a yoyo dieter lol im trying to get in shape for the nypd i think i was 250lbs in that pic, it was only last summer. this is a more recent pic of me i was 280lbs in this pic, im curently 268lbs




Polar bear club '08


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 30, 2008)

*wow:smitten: super hot at 280!!!!! 
this resident CoUGAR says MORE PLEASE*.:eat2:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Mar 31, 2008)

Very massive objects, such as planets, warp space and time itself, just as Albert Einstein said it would.

The geodetic effect is the effect of the curvature of space-time on a moving body.


#1 - I like theoretical physics

#2 - Any effect that is caused by massive bodies fits in well with this site


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 31, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> thanx im a yoyo dieter lol im trying to get in shape for the nypd i think i was 250lbs in that pic, it was only last summer. this is a more recent pic of me i was 280lbs in this pic, im curently 268lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like you at 280 the best.

Haha.
:batting:


----------



## jdprovorse (Apr 5, 2008)

so many people with so many interesting name stories, I feel sort of naked without one. as it stands, my screen name is just my name. JD Provorse is me, and the JD stands for Jeremiah Daniel.

back in the day, I used to use the screen name Suspiria, which is the title of one of my favorite movies of all time, but numerous people kept assuming it somehow implied I was female.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm small and compact, have olive skin and light brown eyes, my ears stick out a bit, and I'm sensitive to cold. I've also been known to adopt feline mannerisms (meowing, biting, nuzzling, et cetera) 

It just so happens that there's a species of small wild cat (_Felis margarita_) that lives in the desert in parts of Africa and Asia. It has tan fur, golden eyes, and large ears. Althought the species has several different common names, the name for it in (IIRC) Iran is "qit el-remel" (I believe it translates to "cat of the desert"). I thought it cute and appropriate.

-Qit


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 14, 2008)

Rojodi, The Rojodi

In the early years of Dungeons and Dragons, back in the 1970s, I was hooked, addicted almost. I did most of the creative background stories for the NPCs and the campaigns. One character I created was the Rojodi, a mythical, mystic warrior from an ancient land time had forgotten....

And it's the first two letters of my first, middle, and last name..ROger JOseph Di..well.....


----------



## ShyBHM (Apr 16, 2008)

well for me shybhm speaks for itself heheh , tho i also go by as bigbelliedguy on FF coz well i have big belly other then those 2 names dont have any others


----------



## GainTo260 (Apr 16, 2008)

At the time I chose it, I weighed about 230, and 260 was my goal. Now, I weigh 275, but I haven't bothered to change it. And I'm not sure if I plan on gaining more weight or not.


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 17, 2008)

Excellent question....since I first darkened the doorsteps of Dimensions in 1999, I have been "Reverend_Elder_Mech", which is my Subgenius name, "Obesus", which comes from Etruscan funeary statues (I am an art historian in my secret academic life) and now "Windom Earle"...the sociopathic ex-FBI agent from David Lynch's "Twin Peaks." I love Lynch as a director and as an individual and the character Windom's quirks just amuse the heck out of me...there is a dark, twisty humor in him that just suits me! Greetings, then, from Ghostwood forest!
Timmy


----------



## Cellphone111 (Apr 22, 2008)

I honestly have no idea. I used to sell cell phones for 3 years, and I think I was listening to an old Korn song when I made it. It's not new.


----------



## Happenstance (Apr 23, 2008)

Happenstance? It's the name of a song. I doubt if anyone knows it. I felt it was appropriate because everything can be reduced to a probability, and I like generalizing things to their most useless philosophical components. Also, it can be shortened to Hap, and I was the character Happy, or Hap as he is often called, in Death of a Salesman, which was my first significant role on the stage.


----------



## Jeeper (Apr 23, 2008)

Because I drive a Jeep, and my girlfriend thinks its hot


----------



## Love.Metal (Apr 23, 2008)

Jeeper said:


> Because I drive a Jeep, and my girlfriend thinks its hot



Yes, yes I do 
As are you

<3


----------



## Tychondarova (Apr 23, 2008)

Tychondarova.

Because my name is Tyler Chondarova.

Exciting, I know.

-Ty


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 23, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> Tychondarova.
> 
> Because my name is Tyler Chondarova.
> 
> ...



Is that really your name? And you don't think it is exciting? It sounds like a character in cool movie. You know, like a Pulp Fiction type movie. Maybe it's just me, oh well. I think it's a cool name.


----------



## thekidstable (Apr 24, 2008)

Thekidstable----> Big D & The Kids Table = Julien's favorite ska band! (yay ska)

Anyways, I can never think of anything very creative so I, uh, made this. 

And the icon is a moonkin 
yeah, I'm fat and I'm nerdy, so it was only a matter of time before I took up WoW. X___X

But since then I've quit. But I still think Moonkins are completely ace, and quite cute, I might add, though I don't know if that's perfectly acceptable from a straight guy.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 25, 2008)

thekidstable said:


> Thekidstable----> Big D & The Kids Table = Julien's favorite ska band! (yay ska)
> 
> Anyways, I can never think of anything very creative so I, uh, made this.
> 
> ...



Saw them several times, wasn't impressed. Have you tried The Arrogant Sons of Bitches?


----------



## thekidstable (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, I like ASOB too.
I guess it just depends on my mood.
Some days I'll be all for Choking Victim and Rancid,
The next day I'll be into Skankin' Pickle and Save Ferris.

Now that I think about it I can't really pick a favorite!


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Apr 26, 2008)

Mine is from one of my favorite movies of all time, Fight Club.

"I am Jack's smirking revenge."


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 26, 2008)

My friends call me "ginge" because I've got ginger hair, but I wanted a username that was a little more feminine/exotic (!) (and, dare I say, a bit less recognisable?!). I remembered that when I was in France, I saw a a packet of ground ginger which said "gingembre". So my username is my hair colour in french, i guess! Lol!


----------



## Brach311 (Apr 27, 2008)

Mine is 100% random, it has nothing to do with me in any way.


----------



## diafol (Apr 27, 2008)

well diafol is welsh for devil,im of welsh descent and was told never to forget it...and im a metalhead and affiliated with satan so what else would i use lol


----------



## JayInBuff (Apr 27, 2008)

I used to get rejected for everything I wanted to choose so I was TheLastIdentityLeft. But now with JayinBuff I don't have to answer 2 out of the 3 "ASL?" questions. Maybe I'll change to 32yroldMrJayInBuff...but it will only be good for a year. Maybe ImMaleinBuffandBornin1975, is that too long?


----------



## Tychondarova (Apr 27, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Is that really your name? And you don't think it is exciting? It sounds like a character in cool movie. You know, like a Pulp Fiction type movie. Maybe it's just me, oh well. I think it's a cool name.



Perhaps my name would be more exciting if I hadn't had it for the 20 years of my life.

Still though, it does have a fun ring to it. I mostly meant it wasn't very imaginative.

Oh well, glad you like it!

-Ty


----------



## Morbid (Apr 29, 2008)

Morbid...

just my nature I guess.. I look at the dark side of things. I love blood guts and gore. I also dont mind pain. I have seen some VERY horrible things in my life and its has warpped my sense of reality in some ways...


 if you want to know more.. please feel free to ask...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Morbid! Good to see ya around!


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 30, 2008)

An "unofficial" nickname of my favorite baseball team + the year I was born = Pinstripes67


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 1, 2008)

Tubbyduck said:


> Hmm, why did I pick my name? Good question. Here's the answer...
> 
> I guess I picked Tubbyduck because it just sounds cute and I thought I should pick a nice sounding name for these boards, although I don't post much so should have really called myself Stealthduck.  I have an affinity to ducks, they are pretty awesome birds, somehow they have imprinted themselves in my mind as being strong and majestic creatures, much better plumage than boring swan white...
> Guess I'm what you would call a Furry  ,which I joined several years ago when I first got the internet and was looking through communities interested in cartoons, animals and RPG's. Despite taking on a persona of a duck (don't ask me how I just act wacko like Daffy I guess), I feel marginalized for not being a more generic animal, also I'm pretty shy so I probably didn't help myself. I'm proud to have resisted temptation to join the dark side and just like to skate around doing my own thing.
> ...


 
I can't help it --this essay just really makes me think of this old Looney Tunes Cartoon:

http://www.imeem.com/groups/_VT-X1P...oliday_for_drumsticks_daffy_duck_holiday_for/


----------



## soleil3313 (May 1, 2008)

Soleil = sun in French, to me, one of the prettiest words in the French language....and I have a kind of infatuation with the sun....even though I'm fair skinned and get sunburned easier than anyone I know, sun = optimistic = happy = me......et oui, je parle francais aussi donc c'est logique d'avoir un mot francias dans mon surnom.

3313 actually dates back to my high school days! Eek! It used to be part of my locker combination......yeah, great story, I know....LOL!

oh....and...Dumbass! (just for the hell of it )


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 4, 2008)

Pretty simple really:

*One* - Because I am often told I am very unique; which is usually immediately followed by some gesture of thanks to the powers-that-be for it 
*Wicked* - My personality raises plenty of eyebrows and my wit is swift and razor sharp - ask Lipmixgirl 
*Angel* - My halo is considerably dented and rusted - but overall I'm a good person (queue background maniacal laughter followed by thunder and a lightening strike)

As a Virgo born in a Libra cusp - I am a study of contrasts in my personality. I enjoy playing off the presumed stereotypes of Wicked and Angel. My fun is stirring the pot watching folks trying to decide if I'm a good girl or a bad girl. I just say I'm a gal who does good at being bad. 

To paraphrase my fave BBW Mae West: *"When I'm good, I'm very good, but when I'm bad - I'm even better!" :batting:*​


----------



## avernia (May 5, 2008)

Ah, well, my name here is not all that meaningful unfortunately. I've got 2 other internet nicknames that are more thoughtful but I didnt want to use them here coz I know how easy it is to google unique nicknames and find all the places on the net that the person uses them. And I'm not really out as an FFA. 

So yeah, avernia is from avernum, my favourite computer game. Umm, if anyone is interested you can get a nice big demo here: http://www.spidweb.com/

Its a roleplaying game that works best on macs (I think) - the graphics are pretty basic but the storyline is great and its pretty intelligent in terms of game mechanic.


----------



## Laz (May 15, 2008)

Welp, I used to run some Half-Life servers and naturally would play a lot. I played under the name "Lazarus_Long" from the Heinlein book Time Enough For Love among others. We built a nice community and I was tagged with the shorter version which is just "Laz". It stuck, and I have used it ever since. Problem is, it's taken a lot of the time. I was very pleased to see it available here! 

P.S. - If you haven't read Time Enough For Love, you're a dumbass!  (had to) LOL


----------



## BHMluver (May 15, 2008)

Self-explanatory...and I have had the pleasure of loving some big men in my day. <insert wistful sigh here>


----------



## xm41 (May 15, 2008)

I chose mine because I was listening to my Favorite channel on XM Radio when I was thinking of a username. I'm just not very creative.

Ron


----------



## exponder (May 16, 2008)

Mine is a mix of Expounder, and transponder. Just love that word, comes from the nerd within. 

Expounder is a rather confusing term, can be used for people who learn certain things in great detail, or a person who explains something in great detail. It just fits me, I love playing teacher on technical issues and others.


----------



## RentonBob (May 16, 2008)

Mine is because I grew up in Renton, WA and my name is Bob. I know its not very creative but, its easy to remember


----------



## Love.Metal (May 19, 2008)

RentonBob said:


> Mine is because I grew up in Renton, WA and my name is Bob. I know its not very creative but, its easy to remember



haha, awesome!!
I live in Olympia.

O-Town, we is the shit down here.
for real.


----------



## RentonBob (May 19, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> haha, awesome!!
> I live in Olympia.
> 
> O-Town, we is the shit down here.
> for real.



Very cool! Maybe me, you and your man could meet one day and get to know each other. I'm not too far away in Kent. Always good to make new friends  

Take Care,

Bob


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (May 20, 2008)

RentonBob said:


> Mine is because I grew up in Renton, WA and my name is Bob. I know its not very creative but, its easy to remember



Can't help but think of _Shadowrun_ anytime I hear about any city thats near to Seattle. Yes, that makes me an uber gamer-nerd. :doh:


----------



## Mythik (May 20, 2008)

Mine is just an acknowledgment that my existence is an elaborate, complex myth.

Or is it...?


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

Mine is wishful thinking.


----------



## Tad (May 28, 2008)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Can't help but think of _Shadowrun_ anytime I hear about any city thats near to Seattle. Yes, that makes me an uber gamer-nerd. :doh:



I just read this.....and laughed, because the same goes here. I know Renton only through the early edition ShadowRun stuff, and have no idea what it is like in reality :doh:


----------



## ataraxia (May 28, 2008)

jdprovorse said:


> back in the day, I used to use the screen name Suspiria, which is the title of one of my favorite movies of all time, but numerous people kept assuming it somehow implied I was female.



Ha, I have that problem sometimes. I think it's the "ia" ending. Mine is just a word, totally unmodified. How'd I capture that? Been squatting on it for 10 years now. Means "peace of mind" in Greek.


----------



## TDElazul (May 29, 2008)

TD are my RL initials, Elazul is the name I gave the first character I ever drew and made a story behind. Story was kinda lame, but meh, I was 13.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 29, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom because thats the name my father gave me when I left my science coursework till the day before it had to be sent off, I stayed up till 4 am drinking incredibly strong coffees with copius amounts of sugar, and I still got a AA grade
it serves me well as a good tinternetty type name, and I don't like plans I prefer to do it all last minute, infact I made a cheap Neo rip-off character called Lastminute, who has a kick-ass scythe with a shotgun concealed in one end and a grapnell on the other.

it was really interesting reading the reasoning behind the names, I enjoy these kinds of threads


----------



## ESPN Cutie (May 30, 2008)

*I LOVE ESPN and sports in general. I used to play soccer and lacrosse and I am an avid runner. I want to join an adult soccer league this fall. I also LOVE to watch soccer, college football, NFL, lacrosse and college basketball games ... And I have been told -- by more than one person - that I am pretty cute.*


----------



## MetalGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

MetalGirl. It sounded good. It was clear and to the point. I love heavy metal and I'm female. I also love all sort of other kinds of music, but it's what I grew up on.


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm a huge transformers fan, and I've called myself StarScream for about 25 years now. So, there it is, I'm a huge StarScream fan.


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 19, 2008)

StarScream! said:


> I'm a huge transformers fan, and I've called myself StarScream for about 25 years now. So, there it is, I'm a huge StarScream fan.



StarScream is even a defined character archetype: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheStarscream

(And that's the most fascinating wiki ever)


----------



## CherryRVA (Jun 20, 2008)

CherryRVA = my favorite fruit and the nickname/abbreviation for the town I live in.


----------



## Ichida (Jun 20, 2008)

I chose Ichida because it is my nickname in real life for a while.

It means a blossom of flowers when translated...makes me feel delicate and womanly lol


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 20, 2008)

ataraxia said:


> StarScream is even a defined character archetype: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheStarscream
> 
> (And that's the most fascinating wiki ever)



Awesome! Haha


----------



## William (Jun 20, 2008)

I was named after William

http://allthingswilliam.com/






JustPlainJim said:


> JustPlainJim... Comes froma time when I was going to forums all over the interwebs and would choose these weird-ass names every time. As I was signing up for one, I asked myself "Okay, what am I? I'm Jim. That's all. Just plain Jim."
> Buuuut, that's kinda dull compared to my other net names. My usual name is ArcHammer2, a reference to a ship from Star Wars (because I'm just that much of a dork)


----------



## g-squared (Jul 2, 2008)

i chose my name because my initials are GG, so ts like G times G, which would be equal to g-squared. Hah, god i sound like a nerd.


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, my name is Jim, and I live in Oregon, and I really sucks when it comes to thinking up clevernames like moonguppy and shit.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 2, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Well, my name is Jim, and I live in Oregon



I would never have guessed that.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 2, 2008)

Chubby, Cuban Chemistry teacher named Chipi + a night out with a friend to a laser tag place + not having a nickname already fused Chimpi.

Long story short: My chubby, Cuban Chemistry teacher is someone I had a big crush on, plus inspired me in so many ways. She is/was a very good teacher and I am very glad to have known her and studied under her.
My best friend at the time had a father whom worked in the Science Department at the High School as well, so he was very familiar with Ms. Chipi (and my infatuation...). We went laser tagging for his birthday one year and he came up with the nickname. That was about 9 years ago.


----------



## ataraxia (Jul 2, 2008)

g-squared said:


> i chose my name because my initials are GG, so ts like G times G, which would be equal to g-squared. Hah, god i sound like a nerd.



I used to know a guy named "David David". We called him "Dave squared".


----------



## KingMordred (Jul 4, 2008)

Adrian but my first name is Richard


----------



## Ulfhedinn (Jul 4, 2008)

Ulfhedinn is old norse for Wolf-Coat. They are the wolven counterparts of the bear-sarks, or more commonly known, the berserks. I am an Odinist who is a wolf coat, so I use the name Ulfhedinn. I have alot more net-handles, most wolf related, some not. When I join a new site its pretty much just a dice roll to see what name I'm gonna use.


----------



## shirmack (Jul 6, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Well, my name is Jim, and I live in Oregon, and I really sucks when it comes to thinking up clevernames like moonguppy and shit.



Another Oregonian Portland Representing  
My Name I got when I Was 18 Selling sprint in the Mall.
I am not creative


----------



## Victim (Jul 7, 2008)

In the interest of saving server space, I'll just link to my explanation from another thread.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=827985&postcount=505


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, I'm like popcorn, hot'n fluffy.
Also, I'm a Scout, and the nickname was picked in the height of the popcorn selling season...

Oh, yeah, I have to give credit to Gabriel Iglesias, one of the funniest fat dudes out there for the idea.:bow:


----------



## BigMoFo (Jul 12, 2008)

A buddy had an internet radio show way back in the day and to try to keep it clean and keep everyone imformed he gave me the name BigMoFo. Big 6'3" 450-500lbs. Mofo


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Well Bountiful says it all. Being a ssbbw and my personality are both bountiful. The 1966 was the year i was born. I also use this nick alot over the web so if you see me somewhere, say hi


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome gorgeous!


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> welcome gorgeous!



awww thanks my sweet friend  :kiss2:


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 13, 2008)

I came up with IszyStone from the main character in a novel i'm trying to write. Her name was Isabelle Moonstone. Nicknamed Iszy. She was and still sort of is everything I dreamt of being, she had the perfect Vampire Boyfriend. Yes, my ultimate dream is to have a Vampire all to myself sadly that can never happen. Also she was successful, powerful, tall, and missunderstood. I'm missunderstood but I like that part, people not knowing a thing about me while thinking they know everything. Anyway I use it because she is what I've always wanted to be. I cut out the Moon part because the firstime i used the name it wouldn't fit as IszyMoonstone so I cut out the moon. Which is weird now because it sounds like Is he stoned. 
Gosh I want a Vampire...


----------



## Luke (Jul 16, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> haha, awesome!!
> I live in Olympia.
> 
> O-Town, we is the shit down here.
> for real.


Nice. I'm a tad bit north of you on 101. I haven't spent much time in Olympia lately except passing through on my way to Portland.


----------



## Durin (Jul 16, 2008)

Durin- the Deathless.

One of the Fathers of the Race of Dwarves

Wiki 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durin

Ever since the Hobbit I have always loved the sturdy folk of Earth. Much more sensible than those flity long eared folk.

:bow:


----------



## TruckHappy2 (Jul 16, 2008)

*I am a Truck Driver, I used to be Truck4Fun then HappyTrucker*


----------



## Kareda (Jul 17, 2008)

Mines kareda only because I was an idiot and not paying attention to my typing when I registered and forgot the "n" :doh: (My real name is Karenda)


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Jul 17, 2008)

I have always gone by ChunkeyMonkey , It was the FAT version of curious George. Being Canadian and all we didn't have Ben & Jerry's so it wasnt after the ice cream.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 23, 2008)

I've noticed I never wrote in here why I chose this name. To be honest, it wasn't anything profound or meaningful. I just like to think of myself as a bit of an eccentric but i'm not really that strange.


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jul 24, 2008)

I think I'm just now going through the boy crazy phase that was supposed to happen when I was 15. My friends joke that I fall in love with a new squishy every week. They make jokes that I probably spend all day writing Lou <3's so and so on everything. Therefore I <3 squishys in general.


----------



## Undine (Jul 26, 2008)

An Undine is a mythological water spirit, usually female, which I often picture as a mermaid-type creature. I've always had an obsession with water...from oceans, rivers, and lakes right down to puddles, dewdrops, and drinking the stuff. My astrological chart contains a ridiculous number of water signs (Pisces sun, Scorpio ascendant and moon, etc., etc.). I'm also a total fantasy junkie, and have often wished that I had supernatural powers akin to those of the various fae folk I read about. Sooo, water + faery = Undine. Plus, I think the word sounds cool when said aloud.


----------



## Kazak (Aug 12, 2008)

ok come on all you new and or newer people (& older people that still haven't done this)


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 13, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Haha, I totally had a Happy Bunny sticker on my first car...I think it said something to the effect of "Hi. I hope you die". Or whatever. It was awesome.



Sorry to quote something from the first pages but I had to. I know bunnies are awesome, but can you beat a happy CUPCAKE??! I don't think so :happy:!


Now, my name... back in 1998 when Mexico discovered home based internet (only big businesses and internet cafes could afford a 56k connection :doh I started joining this things called MSN Groups, and MSN said that I needed to have a name but I couldn't think of one so MSN made one for me and I liked it . I use a different name now but Strident stays as a backup for places I'm not going to pay much attention to (and when I joined I thought I wasn't going to pay attention to Dims :blush


----------



## Kazak (Aug 14, 2008)

StridentDionysus said:


> I know bunnies are awesome, but can you beat a happy CUPCAKE???!


 yes,with a stick. i dont like cupcakes. oh & where the heck have you been? i been waiting since february to ask you how iron maiden was.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 14, 2008)

...My mom gave it to me when I was born.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 14, 2008)

I was trying to think of the most simple, generic thing I possibly could and I found myself with thatgirl. Someone already had that though on the site I first used this name on..so I had to add numbers. I made it in 2008, so it's 08. I'm usually more creative but I was scared to use my normal names for fear someone would find me on some feederism site or something. So I picked the least obvious thing I could think of. And there ya go, thatgirl08.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 14, 2008)

Kazak said:


> yes,with a stick. i dont like cupcakes. oh & where the heck have you been? i been waiting since february to ask you how iron maiden was.



Pure awesomeness. Happiest day of my life :eat1:.


----------



## Fowvay (Sep 7, 2008)

Fow (like How) Vay (like Hay) is how you say the letters V and W in German. Ok so I have a Volkswagen obsession.


----------



## Archangel_257 (Sep 7, 2008)

Archangel - My name is Michael (my parents named me after the Archangel Michael) Michael is the leader of the Army of God and was the one who kicked Satan's ass to hell where he is to this day. 
257--Was my band rank two years ago and I have loved the number ever since (I'm a member of the University of Wisconsin Marching Band)


----------



## hossbabyjr (Sep 8, 2008)

kind of interesting with this one:

1: first handle on AIM
2: nickname through high school was 'Hoss'
3: with my father also holding the aforementioned nickname, one of his friends christened me 'hoss baby junior' considering i am pretty much exactly like my father


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 8, 2008)

Because I love beer? =)

More specifically, I like the american version of "The Office" and there's an episode where someone won't stop asking another person to "beer me that _____." 

Lame, I know. :happy:


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 8, 2008)

It was my nickname since I was like 10........


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 9, 2008)

I picked this name as its one of the pet names my bf calls me.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 9, 2008)

Mine comes from the start of my name on an online game...cos Im a dunderhead and never remember anything lol


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 9, 2008)

Where my name comes from...

Thats for me and my husband to know...and you to find out


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 9, 2008)

I assume kitty was being a dildo and trying to eat your chicken pot pie?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 9, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> I assume kitty was being a dildo and trying to eat your chicken pot pie?





Hmmmm.....although I am a huge southpark fan....no...but good guess


----------



## corbinFA (Sep 9, 2008)

well, my favorite movie of all time has been and probably will be 'the fifth element'. The main characters name is corbindallas. I've kind of adopted the name corbin because it's really similar to my real name. The next part is obvious:wubu:


----------



## ingfatdesirus (Sep 11, 2008)

Simple i was kinda of bored 
2. i am fat 
3. My name is Desirus:happy:


----------



## Morbid (Sep 13, 2008)

Morbid.


This was given to me by a manager of a strip club i was a bouncer for... I earned the title because of how i did my job. 

but most of my real life friends dont even know my real name. 


I also enjoy the ""Morbid"" things of life... chaos , mayhem, explosions, death, serial killers ( been studying them since I was a kid) and the FREAKS!!!! ectect.

This is just how I am.... 


hit me up anytime


----------



## viracocha (Sep 14, 2008)

My name is somewhat of a tribute to Viracocha, the Inkan creator of civilization and more important gods in the Inkan pantheon. I didn't choose it out of arrogance or to spite gender rules, but because it's my favorite creation of civilization mythologies. Based on the numerous interpretations, the one used in this context is Viracocha as giver of culture, knowledge, and slightly more benevolent than Old Testament God. Eventually in the end, he leaves because people can't handle the supernatural. It's a fun story that makes me chuckle. :happy:


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 1, 2008)

Best.... movie.... ever.... 

Go go gadget Kubrick!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a geek moment whilst choosing my name. 

Seriously,I don't know-it was the first wierd creature that popped into my head (that hadn't already been chosen). :bow:


----------



## AFatChance (Oct 20, 2008)

*My name is Chance. I am fat. And there's the phrase "fat chance it will happen."

It just fits.*


----------



## russianhacker69 (Oct 21, 2008)

_mine was awee bit random, All during high school my friends thought I was Russian, then add the fact I love computers :happy: _


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm Kinky... and i'm a kitten


----------



## orinoco (Oct 21, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> I'm Kinky... and i'm a kitten



no such thing as kinky round these parts...everything is normal!


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 21, 2008)

orinoco said:


> no such thing as kinky round these parts...everything is normal!



Haha  true


----------



## edu_c8r (Nov 3, 2008)

Because I am an educator. I teach software applications, math and public speaking at Heald College in Hayward, CA.


----------



## george83 (Nov 3, 2008)

George is my name and I was born in 1983 so yea thats me a simple boring name with a pretty boring story behind it.


----------



## Love.Metal (Nov 3, 2008)

george83 said:


> George is my name and I was born in 1983 so yea thats me a simple boring name with a pretty boring story behind it.



Boring?

I disagree.

It's interesting because it's yours 


<3


----------



## george83 (Nov 3, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Boring?
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> ...



Aww thanks , but I'm afriad we will have to disagree on this lol.


----------



## Love.Metal (Nov 3, 2008)

george83 said:


> Aww thanks , but I'm afriad we will have to disagree on this lol.




Fine, we shall have an internet-duel over it!!!

"Boring" name or not, I still like you 


So there *sticks out tongue*


<3


----------



## george83 (Nov 3, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Fine, we shall have an internet-duel over it!!!
> 
> "Boring" name or not, I still like you
> 
> ...



Oh how rude noone and I mean noone sticks their tounge out at me and gets away with it!!!!!!

An internet duel you shall have, pistols at dawn

*slaps you with duelling glove*


----------



## blimpy4000 (Nov 3, 2008)

(just for sake of trying to fit in)

I choose blimpy cause I like that word
it just sounds awesome to me
it could describe any for of being fat
be it HUGE or kind of fat and so, it just stuck I will never change it


----------



## Haunted (Nov 3, 2008)

I help Design Build and Operate a Haunted Attraction Her in Southern NH


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 3, 2008)

Mine
I live in California=Cali=Kali
and of course I got CURVES!!!


----------



## Haunted (Nov 3, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> Mine
> I live in California=Cali=Kali
> and of course I got CURVES!!!



She Does !! Lots Of em


----------



## Ichida (Nov 4, 2008)

Ichida is like a branch with flowers...like...a lilac. It is a very pretty feminine sort of name, so it feels nice.

Apparently it also means to strike a blow, which matches my temper, and a horse load, reflecting the fact i'm full of sh**.

:bow:


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, I wanted something that differentiated from my usual, and this one sounded kinda cool, so I used it. There actually is no real explanation other than that ti sounded cool at the time.


----------



## Smite (Nov 4, 2008)

I had a odd case of my name having a connection to real life a few weeks ago...

A few of us were at this hippie festival called Harvest Fest in the middle of Maine. All goes, you know what to expect. Anyways, cut to the chase, we're rocking out to this band called Tweetle when all of a sudden my friend starts speaking some weird ass gibberish and my friend points to me (hopped out of his mind, let me tell you) and says "Smite this mother***** right now". 

Apparently, I can Smite demons at festivals dedicated to hippie culture :O


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 5, 2008)

Smite said:


> I had a odd case of my name having a connection to real life a few weeks ago...
> 
> A few of us were at this hippie festival called Harvest Fest in the middle of Maine. All goes, you know what to expect. Anyways, cut to the chase, we're rocking out to this band called Tweetle when all of a sudden my friend starts speaking some weird ass gibberish and my friend points to me (hopped out of his mind, let me tell you) and says "Smite this mother***** right now".
> 
> Apparently, I can Smite demons at festivals dedicated to hippie culture :O


*
sweet....I went to Bonnarroo this year, and have gone to the ALL GOOD FESTIVAL for 4 years running....I love hippie festivals!!*


----------



## 99Haints (Nov 10, 2008)

Mine is taken from "Plan 9 from Outer Space", which I think in turn took it from the bible. It's a bomb that "blows up sunlight". It's fun, but I wish I picked something less androgynous.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 10, 2008)

george83 said:


> Aww thanks , but I'm afriad we will have to disagree on this lol.



George? A boring name? Nevaaaar!

I have a grandfather whose name is George,there have been kings named George-KINGS! Also,the lead singer for Cannibal Corpse is named George...not that that has anything to do with it...


Anywho,I chose this username because:

1: I am a Final Fantasy Freak-I adore these games and an Adamantoise was one of the first names I could think of.
2: I didn't want to give myself a name that was too gross... (y'know,being a goregrind/horror movie fan...)

So...there...


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 11, 2008)

I confess...I borrowed my name from a favorite sea shanty. Plus..I fancy the tattoos:huh:


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 18, 2009)

There are new people recently.


CONTRIBUTE!!!!!





please


----------



## Diego (Jan 18, 2009)

There is not so much to say about my name


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 18, 2009)

Chicken legs....well it was a cleaner version of ChickenS***t

Also i can be really shy around big guys and often head in the opposite direction. (


----------



## Cors (Jan 18, 2009)

Short for Corseted! <3


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

Way back when, before the Council of Rome in 745, there were 4 Archangels in Christian Canon, Michael,Gabriel,Raphael and Uriel.
Uriel was regarded as one of the most powerful angels, the Archangel of Purity and called 'the Righteous Sword of God'. The Pope (Zachary) was alarmed that peasants were invoking Uriel's name in their zealous endeavors to rid the World of Sin (Dark Ages, remember), possibly rivaling God himself with their adoration, and held the emergency meeting to discuss what was to be done. 7 Angels were stricken from the Bible as a result, including Uriel, one of the Big Four.
I found it fascinating that the Pope could just decide to rewrite the Bible (Rumor has it that there have been dozens of revisions, but that is neither here nor there, and I am not a practicing Christian in any event,so it is moot to me). To placate the people, Zachary demoted Uriel to a Saint, thus keeping him around.
I do follow a very Gnostic philosophy (No, not Agnostic), constantly seeking to expand my knowledge in all areas and subject that I interact with. Uriel was also the Patron Angel of Music, and I am a musician. He still exists in Gnostic texts, as well as in the Jewish tradition as Ariel, and under several other names in Islam and non orthodox Christianity.

While I found out most of what I just wrote before Wiki (I have quite a few texts on Angels, as they are an interest of mine), here's a pretty good Wiki on my favo maligned Angel

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uriel_(archangel)

He appears in Clive Barker's Weaveworld, as well as featuring in a SciFi Epic thingie that I have been writing on/off for years, as Uriel-393 (My Myspace name),the last of a Caste of Warrior Angels, fighting a Mega war against Entropy and the stifling of Creation. Also featured are Xipe Totec,the Aztec God of Sacrifice, Odin and Prometheus. Each one of these is a figure in a Mythology that sacrifices to preserve Man or enlighten him, and it all falls within Gnostism's/ my World belief.

I wrote a song 'Uriel's Fall' which has a very personal meaning, and I might never finish/play it for anyone, as it touches on a particularly painful event/time for me.

Anyways, I think he is a pretty cool guy, that wacky Uriel.


-Uriel


----------



## Hole (Jan 18, 2009)

After the 90s band with Courtney love called 'Hole'. I'm a fan.
Her mother would say there is a hole in her, hence the band name.. And I relate.
And now occasionally, when I'm called Hole here..I feel like they're calling me an asshole for short.  But I like my username all in all.


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 18, 2009)

*Looks to see if its safe* Whew ok.

Well the reason I chose Weird Metamorposis was because I adore Hilary Duff and her music. I use "Weird" and "Metamorphosis" because they are the names of two of her songs. They also represent what I am. I'm very "Weird" and my personality tends to change "Metamorphosis" from time to time.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2009)

Cors said:


> Short for Corseted! <3



*wow...that's the purpose of this thread.....I would have NEVER EVER NEVER
seen that one coming..but I get it...thanks for sharing ((CORS)) :kiss2:*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hole said:


> After the 90s band with Courtney love called 'Hole'. I'm a fan.
> Her mother would say there is a hole in her, hence the band name.. And I relate.
> And now occasionally, when I'm called Hole here..I feel like they're calling me an asshole for short.  But I like my username all in all.


*
I still think you should change it to *WHOLE* as suggested way backwhen you posted INITIALLY in THE LOUNGE ....just my 2 cents*


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 18, 2009)

Well...I have two default forum names. This one just sounded cool when I came up with it.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 18, 2009)

well my user id is a spin off of a song "A Siren's Soliloquy" by Alesana. Great band from NC. Check em out


----------



## steely (Jan 19, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Way back when, before the Council of Rome in 745, there were 4 Archangels in Christian Canon, Michael,Gabriel,Raphael and Uriel.
> Uriel was regarded as one of the most powerful angels, the Archangel of Purity and called 'the Righteous Sword of God'. The Pope (Zachary) was alarmed that peasants were invoking Uriel's name in their zealous endeavors to rid the World of Sin (Dark Ages, remember), possibly rivaling God himself with their adoration, and held the emergency meeting to discuss what was to be done. 7 Angels were stricken from the Bible as a result, including Uriel, one of the Big Four.
> I found it fascinating that the Pope could just decide to rewrite the Bible (Rumor has it that there have been dozens of revisions, but that is neither here nor there, and I am not a practicing Christian in any event,so it is moot to me). To placate the people, Zachary demoted Uriel to a Saint, thus keeping him around.
> I do follow a very Gnostic philosophy (No, not Agnostic), constantly seeking to expand my knowledge in all areas and subject that I interact with. Uriel was also the Patron Angel of Music, and I am a musician. He still exists in Gnostic texts, as well as in the Jewish tradition as Ariel, and under several other names in Islam and non orthodox Christianity.
> ...



Very interesting,as of late I have developed an interest in angels.Not those fluffy little baby types.The warriors and protectors of God.They are fearsome creatures indeed.It's a fascinating subject,though I'm not particularly religious.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2009)

steely said:


> Very interesting,as of late I have developed an interest in angels.Not those fluffy little baby types.The warriors and protectors of God.They are fearsome creatures indeed.It's a fascinating subject,though I'm not particularly religious.



Before being taken out of the Bible, Uriel was the Angel who said 'And God said Let there be Light, as well as guarding the Garden of Eden, so that Sinful man couldn't sneak back in, he guarded the Pit, to keep Satan and the Demons locked away, and more...Uriel was replaced with 'An Angel' everywhere his name was formerly located.

Christians (Catholic and otherwise) barely know who he is, but you can find him elsewhere.

The whole 'Cute Cherub' shift during the Renaissance was ghastly, as the Cheribum were pretty badass Angels.

-Uriel


----------



## steely (Jan 19, 2009)

The information is out there,it's hard to find sometimes but I really find it fascinating.It amazes me as well that religious hierarchy can change whatever they choose.One reason I don't subscribe to organised religion.One of many

BTW Steely is from Steely Dan,one of my all time favorite bands.I was barely born during their heyday but they stuck in my head.


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 19, 2009)

My screen name has two meanings. My real name is Louis just spelled different "Lewis". I grew up in Kansas City hence the KC. However, I am a huge fan of the comic genius Louis CK. Put all those together and there is my screen name.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 20, 2009)

i have essential tremor. it's a movement disorder. not anything debilitating...just annoying. most americans have some sort of form of it...but it usually doesn't get really noticable in most people until they get old. i have had a hand tremor since i was a kid (gef, that is why i skipped the soup at dinner) mine is genetic from my dad's side. since i hit about 30 whenever i am seriously stressed out or tired i get a small head wobble. (if elderly katherine hepburn is a 10 on the head wobble scale, i am at a 1)
the first time someone in my family noticed it (my family tends to induce stress, lol) they told me i was going to turn into a bobblehead doll...so it kinda stuck.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 20, 2009)

Update on my reason for using this username. 

Well, originally I didn't have a good reason. Now I do. I am now legally an ordained minister through the Universal Life Church. 

So, Da Rev. Get it?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 20, 2009)

"Ninja" because I've always been obsessed with east asian culture, the shinobi, and the art of ninjutsu (ie: the 18 disciplines). Any Kunoichis out there? Come find me lol.

"Glutton" because I tend to do things in excess. Eating, drinking, smoking weed. I'm a glutton for pain, knowledge, love, affection, ecstasy, and romance as well as eating/imbibing.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 20, 2009)

Mind is simple.. and a little bit boring!

T is because my name is Tim

and 

Bear because my nick name is Bear!

and so... T-Bear!


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 20, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> "Ninja" because I've always been obsessed with east asian culture, the shinobi, and the art of ninjutsu (ie: the 18 disciplines). Any Kunoichis out there? Come find me lol.
> 
> "Glutton" because I tend to do things in excess. Eating, drinking, smoking weed. I'm a glutton for pain, knowledge, love, affection, ecstasy, and romance as well as eating/imbibing.





I'm a glutton for your pictures.

Feed my need!!!!!

;]


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 21, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Mind is simple.. and a little bit boring!
> 
> T is because my name is Tim
> 
> ...



Wow, my brother's name is Tim and his nickname is also Bear. He is a BHM from America. What a coincidence!


----------



## escapist (Jan 21, 2009)

*escapist*

_noun_
a person who escapes into a world of fantasy 

-----------------------
A friend of mine gave me the handle because I'm always drawing fantasy art and stuff like that.

Example:


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 21, 2009)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Wow, my brother's name is Tim and his nickname is also Bear. He is a BHM from America. What a coincidence!



Wow! hehe!

How about that!


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 21, 2009)

escapist said:


> *escapist*
> 
> _noun_
> a person who escapes into a world of fantasy
> ...





Opinion?

Yo, dat drawing is Kick-ass.

Fo' Sho'.

K, I'm done being gangsta now. But you really are quite talented!! I'm jealous.

Word.

<3


----------



## escapist (Jan 22, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> Opinion?
> 
> Yo, dat drawing is Kick-ass.
> 
> ...



Yo, don't be tripp'N girl. I just be chillin & and work'N on my Ink style's is all yo!

Glad you liked it...I have some more crazy stuff I guess I could post...I could probably make a thread of just my artwork....I've been getting a lot of request to do some Adult BHM/FFA stuff so that might be in the works.


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 22, 2009)

like it matters....to me it does not matter if somebody does not like what I have to say...likeitmatters to me at times...lol


----------



## fatterisbetter (Jan 22, 2009)

Well because for me that's true! I've never minded packing on more pounds, weight loss, on the other hand, just makes me miserable! So, fatter is better for me!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

escapist said:


> *escapist*
> 
> _noun_
> a person who escapes into a world of fantasy
> ...



That is a fantastic picture hun  Kudos!


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

escapist said:


> *escapist*
> 
> _noun_
> a person who escapes into a world of fantasy
> ...



My god thats amazing


----------



## escapist (Jan 22, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> That is a fantastic picture hun  Kudos!



Well thanks you all, here is some more I guess (I never said my world wasn't a twisted one):


























That's all stuff that is like 10 years old I need to get some of my new work up.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

You are SO talented!!!  Sorry I can't rep you yet, was going to ... but it says i need to spread myself about a bit more first.

LOL


----------



## escapist (Jan 22, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> You are SO talented!!!  Sorry I can't rep you yet, was going to ... but it says i need to spread myself about a bit more first.
> 
> LOL


Thanks again kinkykitten 


Me: "Dad, I want to be a professional artist when I grow up."

Dad: "Who the hell would ever pay for that crappy stuff you draw?"


....Yeah How do you like them apples Daddy! Mahahaha!


Ohhh and Apparently Metal bands will pay for my $h1T hahahah:
_Apophis Theory CD Cover Draft_


----------



## Melian (Jan 22, 2009)

I love the gas mask head in the first pic you posted, escapist.

Yeah yeah...I'm so predictable. Haha.


----------



## escapist (Jan 22, 2009)

Melian said:


> I love the gas mask head in the first pic you posted, escapist.
> 
> Yeah yeah...I'm so predictable. Haha.




Thanks, and I know its not perfect, but its was strait ink, I didn't sketch it out or anything.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 22, 2009)

escapist said:


> ...I could probably make a thread of just my artwork....I've been getting a lot of request to do some Adult BHM/FFA stuff so that might be in the works.



I vote yay...if I get a vote. Awesome pics.


----------



## biggins480 (Jan 22, 2009)

escapist said:


> *escapist*
> 
> _noun_
> a person who escapes into a world of fantasy
> ...



I've tried to read all the way through threads prior to posting but I just joined so I dont have the luxury of watching them progress into the giants that they sometimes become. Sorry I'll get to the point now.

I have been wanting to start a thread on hobbies. I fancy myself as a bit of an artist as well. Nothing on your level of course, but artistry is not much more that one's perception of something anyway right? Very cool drawing by the way.

Sorry for the little detour from the topic.

A buddy that I worked with several years ago called me biggins. 480 is the area code for the East Val in here Az.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

No problem you're welcome! 

Awesome!

You should post some in a thread i have on the go in the lounge for members to post their art

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53402



escapist said:


> Thanks again kinkykitten
> 
> 
> Me: "Dad, I want to be a professional artist when I grow up."
> ...


----------



## escapist (Jan 22, 2009)

Well I have a feeling I'm not gonna get some rest if I don't get some BHM/FFA Drawing out of the way.

...hummm what is that buzzing in my ear?


----------



## biggins480 (Jan 22, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> No problem you're welcome!
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> ...



Sweet!
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

escapist said:


> Well I have a feeling I'm not gonna get some rest if I don't get some BHM/FFA Drawing out of the way.
> 
> ...hummm what is that buzzing in my ear?



:eat2:  



biggins480 said:


> Sweet!
> Thanks for the heads up!



No probs


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.zshare.net/audio/545341390be61b8a/


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 23, 2009)

escapist said:


> Well thanks you all, here is some more I guess (I never said my world wasn't a twisted one):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
kick-ass artwork! 

can you graffiti my bedroom? it needs some colour!


----------



## escapist (Jan 23, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> kick-ass artwork!
> 
> can you graffiti my bedroom? it needs some colour!



Can I do what....Oh your Bedroom! Gotcha, uhhhhh lost my train of thought :blush:


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome stuff escapist!

Thats really cool ^_^


----------



## escapist (Jan 23, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Awesome stuff escapist!
> 
> Thats really cool ^_^



And thanks again everybody


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 25, 2009)

escapist said:


> Well thanks you all, here is some more I guess (I never said my world wasn't a twisted one):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That artwork is incredible! Are you dropping acid before you draw sir?


----------



## escapist (Jan 26, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> That artwork is incredible! Are you dropping acid before you draw sir?




Hahah, man I didn't know my artwork was going to get such a response. Thanks everybody. 

Louis, funny you should say that, cause in High School the Name I signed all my stuff under was "Tripper" I was well known for the style of Art you see in the first Image. I will not discuss, on the boards, any possible illegal drug use. I will say while doing those images I was drug free to the best of me recollection 

I was heavily medicated with Methylphenidate, very common for kids with ADD, this sometimes causes hallucinations. My imagination was bad enough as it was. I can very easily look at shapes and shadows and see faces and all sorts of crazy crap. They started calling me Tripper because I drew that stuff, and when I was on my meds, it often caused me to just stair into space TOTALLY FREAKING HIGH in the middle of class. I had to fight in my own head just to respond to people. It was very hard to logically think of a reason why people even deserved to get any kind of response from me verbal or otherwise. Ahhhh lets here it for the education system and forced medication....this would be why I dropped out and just went to collage instead.

Sounds like maybe I should have continued on the part of Art, this is why I've started doing stuff for Metal Bands, I felt like I needed to explore this path again.


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 26, 2009)

escapist said:


> Hahah, man I didn't know my artwork was going to get such a response. Thanks everybody.
> 
> Louis, funny you should say that, cause in High School the Name I signed all my stuff under was "Tripper" I was well known for the style of Art you see in the first Image. I will not discuss, on the boards, any possible illegal drug use. I will say while doing those images I was drug free to the best of me recollection
> 
> ...



I think you should go back and study computer animation. Combine that knowledge with your natural talent and you could run your own animation studios! Major $$$ my friend!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 26, 2009)

some bad ass stuff escapist


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 26, 2009)

escapist said:


> And thanks again everybody



ahhh thats great!!!!


----------



## icenine (Feb 12, 2009)

My screen name is a reference to a top secret compound in Kurt Vonnegut Jr's book Cat's Cradle that instantly freezes any water it touches. If it is dropped in a puddle it will spread through the puddle into the sewers and the ground water and then the rivers and oceans until it freezes all the water in the world.

I didn't pick it because I'm a cold person or anything like that. I just love Vonnegut and the point that he's trying to make of all things being interconnected and has always been kind of intriguing to me. And it's always been kind of fundamental to my philosophy on life, the universe and everything.


----------



## escapist (Feb 12, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> I think you should go back and study computer animation. Combine that knowledge with your natural talent and you could run your own animation studios! Major $$$ my friend!



Well I actually started out a few years ago working on my degree in Computer Graphics, I swished over to a Science Degree and now have an AAS In Computer Science Programming Emphasis, and am the part owner of my own IT Service company I serve as the company's Software and Web Development manager. Via that Company I contract my own personal company to do the web design and graphics.  (Its good to be the King Muahahah)

Since posting this stuff I will say I have once again broken out the old Digitizing Pen and started working on stuff again. We will see where it goes. Because of others here influencing me further I'm also back to working mixing my own music again.....Techno-Metal-Trance stuff.

As always, truly everybody here, you guys have been great with your influence and praise. I wasn't seeking it but it was nice to receive it.


----------



## escapist (Feb 12, 2009)

icenine said:


> My screen name is a reference to a top secret compound in Kurt Vonnegut Jr's book Cat's Cradle that instantly freezes any water it touches. If it is dropped in a puddle it will spread through the puddle into the sewers and the ground water and then the rivers and oceans until it freezes all the water in the world.
> 
> I didn't pick it because I'm a cold person or anything like that. I just love Vonnegut and the point that he's trying to make of all things being interconnected and has always been kind of intriguing to me. And it's always been kind of fundamental to my philosophy on life, the universe and everything.



Hey man welcome to the boards, I miss Oregon.....sometimes lol. Interesting choice for the name. Nothing like philosophy wrapped in a candy covered sci-fi wrapper of sweet sugary goodness.....its a land of joy, and joyness.....uhh sorry wrong story; anyways that's probably why I'm such a huge DUNE fan (The author of which lived in Albany OR, some 60 minutes south of you on I5)....I might have to stop by some day and try some of your Brews  mmmmmm Beer Good!..........


----------



## icenine (Feb 12, 2009)

escapist said:


> Hey man welcome to the boards, I miss Oregon.....sometimes lol. Interesting choice for the name. Nothing like philosophy wrapped in a candy covered sci-fi wrapper of sweet sugary goodness.....its a land of joy, and joyness.....uhh sorry wrong story; anyways that's probably why I'm such a huge DUNE fan (The author of which lived in Albany OR, some 60 minutes south of you on I5)....I might have to stop by some day and try some of your Brews  mmmmmm Beer Good!..........



I love Frank Herbert but I didn't know he was from Albany. I really liked Dune, but I think my favorite of his was The Jesus Incident which I think was a sequel. Thanks for the welcome and stop by have a brew anytime man. That's one of the best things about home brewing is sharing it. BTW I love your art work.


----------



## alan_koenig (Feb 12, 2009)

mine is my carefully crafted alter-ego, a mix of my real name and the real name of one of my favourite celebrities.


----------



## escapist (Feb 12, 2009)

icenine said:


> I love Frank Herbert but I didn't know he was from Albany. I really liked Dune, but I think my favorite of his was The Jesus Incident which I think was a sequel. Thanks for the welcome and stop by have a brew anytime man. That's one of the best things about home brewing is sharing it. BTW I love your art work.



Yeah I only heard about it a few years ago that he lived there. He used to write for the local paper believe it or not. He wrote for a lot of Oregon/Washington Papers. He even lied about his age to get a start working for the papers back when he was still in school.....I'm such a Dune Nerd lol.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 15, 2009)

alan_koenig said:


> mine is my carefully crafted alter-ego, a mix of my real name and the real name of one of my favourite celebrities.



Clever :bow: lol


----------



## djudex (Feb 15, 2009)

My username is one I've been using for a while and comes from a long, long time ago when I had a tendancy to get really, really high. Me and my friends used to be complete burn-out punk rock types who had no higher ambition in life than to sit around and be stoned whilst playing video games.

The D is short for Dominex (which I thought at the time would make it the past tense of Dominus, ah the folly of youth) which came about from my tendency to have an amusing but unfortunate tendancy towards a deity complex. Luckily I'm around two metres tall and when you're that big people don't really question that you're giving them divine orders 

Now, the Judex (which is a slangish latin word for judge) part comes from a combination of my using the unusually bright green backlight of my watch to shine in this one friend's face when she was high and screaming "AAUUUGH!! LOOK OUT, IT'S THE JUSTICE BEAM!!!!" which, for some unknown reason really freaked her out and thus was a source of great amusement. That and my tendancy to scream inane Tick-like sayings at my opponents in video games (such as my personal favorite "EAT SPIKEY FLAMING JUSTICE BACKWARDS BASTARD!!) which earned me the nickname Judge.

So yeah, that's it.


----------



## Melian (Feb 16, 2009)

djudex said:


> My username is one I've been using for a while and comes from a long, long time ago when I had a tendancy to get really, really high. Me and my friends used to be complete burn-out punk rock types who had no higher ambition in life than to sit around and be stoned whilst playing video games.
> 
> The D is short for Dominex (which I thought at the time would make it the past tense of Dominus, ah the folly of youth) which came about from my tendency to have an amusing but unfortunate tendancy towards a deity complex. Luckily I'm around two metres tall and when you're that big people don't really question that you're giving them divine orders
> 
> ...



It is quite possible that you have the best name ever.


----------



## djudex (Feb 16, 2009)

Melian said:


> It is quite possible that you have the best name ever.



I WIN! :bounce::bounce:


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 17, 2009)

djudex said:


> My username is one I've been using for a while and comes from a long, long time ago when I had a tendancy to get really, really high. Me and my friends used to be complete burn-out punk rock types who had no higher ambition in life than to sit around and be stoned whilst playing video games.
> 
> The D is short for Dominex (which I thought at the time would make it the past tense of Dominus, ah the folly of youth) which came about from my tendency to have an amusing but unfortunate tendancy towards a deity complex. Luckily I'm around two metres tall and when you're that big people don't really question that you're giving them divine orders
> 
> ...





i love you just because you referenced the Tick..lol


----------



## djudex (Feb 17, 2009)

Man, I should have posted that pages ago!


----------



## Orchid (Feb 22, 2009)

well I chose the username Orchid because I love flowers and orchids are one of my favorite flowers so pretty and lovely colors


----------

